# 6d Mll/Topaz Studio



## chiefdeck (Jul 5, 2018)

anyone use this combo? When I export image to Topaz Studio from Mii I get a purple castto image like Studio does not support Mii. This does not happen when I use images from my 80d and old 6d. All images are in RAW, if I change image to a jpeg no purple cast. Topaz does not have a clue, they say Mii is supported. Any thoughts?


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 6, 2018)

What happens if you open the same images in Canon Digital Photo Professional?   (That’s a free download if you don’t already have it — just to compare how other software deals switch the 6D II RAW files.)


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 9, 2018)

chiefdeck said:


> anyone use this combo? When I export image to Topaz Studio from Mii I get a purple castto image like Studio does not support Mii. This does not happen when I use images from my 80d and old 6d. All images are in RAW, if I change image to a jpeg no purple cast. Topaz does not have a clue, they say Mii is supported. Any thoughts?



You might get a good bit of help if you email Topaz customer services.  As I was having a different bit of trouble with one on the products from them, and they got back to me and were very helpful.


----------

